

A curated list of amazingly awesome PHP libraries, resources and shiny things - aps-sids
https://github.com/ziadoz/awesome-php

======
chid
This is great, is there a curated list of curated lists anywhere? (of
developer stuff)

~~~
aps-sids
I couldn't find anything of that sort. I'll try to make one though :)

